# Allergies



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

Is anyone here allergic to dogs and cats. My mother and I are both allergic to dogs and cats are even worse. When I began looking for a dog breed I had to look at a "Hypoallergenic" list as a reference. Now I'm in love with the Maltese breed and am dead set on getting a malt baby and hope everything will be fine. My grandma's hairdresser has a yorkie and I don't seem to have a reaction to her. I know there is no TRUE hypoallergenic dog but I was wondering how everybody does with the Maltese breed.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am horribly allergic to dogs and cats, but luckily my maltese don't bother me! The only time I have an issue is if they have pollen on them from walks, but I bathe them weekly. 

I was looking into yorkies as well, grew up with a bichon, but after owning maltese I would never own another breed. They are wonderful!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I am terribly, devestatingly allergic to many things, including most animals, dogs and cats of course. I do not have any problem with my Maltese. I have only a slight reaction to our new yorkie. 

Here's some advice for you: Try to visit a breeder who only breeds Maltese. Do not take any allergy medicines that day. Get down and cuddle a lot of Maltese, it shouldn't be difficult for you!  Take a big whiff of Maltese fur. Then, wait about 30 minutes. If you aren't runny nosed or sneezing, you should be okay! 

Also, here's something to remember. Allergies are Cumulative. That means that your body has a set threshold or limit of allergens it can stand before you have an allergic reaction. Say you are allergic to 5 things. You can be around 3 of those and maybe you will be just fine... but if you add another one or two you sneeze your rear off. Remember this, because you need to think about it when you are adding new possible allergens to your house. There are ways that you might be able to manage the number of allergens you are exposed to, like by getting rid of carpet or getting hepa air filters for your house. 

I really should have thought more about this before getting our Yorkie, its seems to be just enough to push me into allergic reaction now. I guess I am going to have to start tearing up the carpet! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Dec 5 2008, 12:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683161


> I am terribly, devestatingly allergic to many things, including most animals, dogs and cats of course. I do not have any problem with my Maltese. I have only a slight reaction to our new yorkie.
> 
> Here's some advice for you: Try to visit a breeder who only breeds Maltese. Do not take any allergy medicines that day. Get down and cuddle a lot of Maltese, it shouldn't be difficult for you!  Take a big whiff of Maltese fur. Then, wait about 30 minutes. If you aren't runny nosed or sneezing, you should be okay!
> 
> ...



I babysit for a friend from time to time and she is also allergic to dogs (I don't think as bad as me) but she seems to have built up a bit of an immunity I guess because she's not as bad as she used to be. I've heard that when you live with an animal your body will adjust.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I am also very allergic to dogs and cats. The maltese do bother me a little, but very little. Once I am around a particular animal long enough, I do become immune. Short haired shedding dogs have always bothered me far more. I am symptom free with my babies now and have been since after the first week.

I would suggest going to a breeders home to meet a maltese or maybe find someone in your area that has one that you could meet. You just really never know how it's going to effect you.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Anarducci @ Dec 5 2008, 12:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=683166


> I babysit for a friend from time to time and she is also allergic to dogs (I don't think as bad as me) but she seems to have built up a bit of an immunity I guess because she's not as bad as she used to be. I've heard that when you live with an animal your body will adjust.[/B]


That can happen, but don't count on it. Seriously. It takes a very, very long time. Also, If you go on vacation or are otherwise away from that particular animal for a while- even just a week- you can become allergic again! I gambled that way, and got a kitten once. It was heaven until I left her for a while, came back and got so sick I had to find her a new home. I am still upset about that. Don't make that mistake. If that's a possiblity, don't get a dog. Do the allergy test and be honest with yourself about the results.

It is more likely that she has either just become used to feeling less well - trust me, that can happen- or she hasn't reached her personal threshold to cause a reaction most of the time.

Edited to add: Yes, I am the same with the short haired shedding dogs...they bother me MUCH worse than others.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm allergic to cats and dogs (and other animals, like rabbits and horses). I take over-the-counter allergy medicine, and am fine with my maltese.

I agree that you should try to meet a maltese and see how you react. The worst part of my allergies are my itchy eyes, so after I played with a maltese I made sure to rub my eyes a lot. My eyes weren't dry or itchy at all afterward.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

My DH has pretty severe allergies. He absolutely can not stand cats and most dogs, even the ones that most pp say are "hypo allergenic" (no such thing, really, but I am just using that term b/c it is frequently used to describe dogs like poodle and shih tzu.) Well, my DH had bad reactions to poodles and shih tzus too. The only dog he was able to stand was the Maltese. We visited several breeders homes and stayed for a long while..each time, DH would hold the pups and we would see if he would have reactions- nothing. But, once we got Mia, he started having some allergic reactions to her..within the first week. It was pretty horrifying time for me b/c I couldnt stand the thought of having to give Mia up b/c of hubby's allergies...I went out and bought 2 HEPA air filters and turned them on 24/7 at my home. That helped a little bit, but not that much. Then I realized that DH was allergic to the SMELL of her urine (Mia was going on Pish Pads before, the washable ones) So I stopped using the Pish Pads and bought the disposable pee pads (the ones you have to throw out once used.) Honestly, I thought the Pish Pads worked very well b/c I couldn't smell anything, but apparently, DH could. So, After we started using the disposable pee pads, DH was fine. It is almost 1 yr since Mia has been w/ us and now she sleeps on DH and our bed and he never has a problem. That is another reason why Maltese is the best breed!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#4B0082">I am VERY allergic to cats, but not to dogs.

There is no such thing as a "hypo-allergenic" dog. People are allergic to a pets' dander and/or saliva, not the actual hair itself. If you're allergic to dogs, you will need to visit a Maltese breeder's home for at least 3 hours in one sitting and allow the Malts to lick you, jump on you, rub on your face, etc. If you show ANY signs of allergies (hives, fever, chest tightening, runny/stuffy nose, etc), a dog is not the best option for you.

Everyone is different: My mother is severely allergic to dogs, cats, & other animals, and she does "okay" around London...she can feel herself getting sick, but she is also on an allergy shot.

My husband's coworker bought a Maltese because she was allergic to dogs also, and she had to take the puppy back to the breeder the next day because she had a severe reaction.</span>*


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 15 2008, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689804


> *<span style="color:#4B0082">I am VERY allergic to cats, but not to dogs.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "hypo-allergenic" dog. People are allergic to a pets' dander and/or saliva, not the actual hair itself. If you're allergic to dogs, you will need to visit a Maltese breeder's home for at least 3 hours in one sitting and allow the Malts to lick you, jump on you, rub on your face, etc. If you show ANY signs of allergies (hives, fever, chest tightening, runny/stuffy nose, etc), a dog is not the best option for you.
> 
> ...


This is so true. I really hope the OP doesn't get a puppy without having some kind of trial or test of her allergies. I think one of the biggest reasons I have heard for dogs going to shelters are "family member is allergic"... How can they not know this beforehand??!!


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Dec 15 2008, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689868


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 15 2008, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689804





> *<span style="color:#4B0082">I am VERY allergic to cats, but not to dogs.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "hypo-allergenic" dog. People are allergic to a pets' dander and/or saliva, not the actual hair itself. If you're allergic to dogs, you will need to visit a Maltese breeder's home for at least 3 hours in one sitting and allow the Malts to lick you, jump on you, rub on your face, etc. If you show ANY signs of allergies (hives, fever, chest tightening, runny/stuffy nose, etc), a dog is not the best option for you.
> 
> ...


This is so true. I really hope the OP doesn't get a puppy without having some kind of trial or test of her allergies. I think one of the biggest reasons I have heard for dogs going to shelters are "family member is allergic"... How can they not know this beforehand??!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would never just get a dog knowing that I have allergies I'm not irresponsible. I've already had no problem with the yorkie breed and am pretty sure I'm okay with the maltese breed but I wouldn't just assume and go get a puppy.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 15 2008, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689804


> People are allergic to a pets' dander and/or saliva, not the actual hair itself.[/B]


BINGO! I'm allergic to cats & dogs (& grass & horses & feathers & . . . ). I have problems with our Malts when Lilly spends too much time licking my pillow. We actually had to install a gate on our bedroom door to prevent her from indulging herself at will. When I wake up in the middle of the night in the middle of an asthma event, I know that it's time to throw the whole pillow into the washing machine.

I spend a lot of time washing my hands, too. A lot. Like after every time I scritch one of the girls. Also, I don't let them give me kisses. It breaks my heart, but I can't handle the allergens, despite living on a daily regimen of anti-allergy drugs.

Totally worth it, IMO.


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Dec 16 2008, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690356


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 15 2008, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689804





> People are allergic to a pets' dander and/or saliva, not the actual hair itself.[/B]


BINGO! I'm allergic to cats & dogs (& grass & horses & feathers & . . . ). I have problems with our Malts when Lilly spends too much time licking my pillow. We actually had to install a gate on our bedroom door to prevent her from indulging herself at will. When I wake up in the middle of the night in the middle of an asthma event, I know that it's time to throw the whole pillow into the washing machine.

I spend a lot of time washing my hands, too. A lot. Like after every time I scritch one of the girls. Also, I don't let them give me kisses. It breaks my heart, but I can't handle the allergens, despite living on a daily regimen of anti-allergy drugs.

Totally worth it, IMO.
[/B][/QUOTE]

My grandma's hairdresser has her two dogs at work with her, a maltese and a yorkie. The maltese was sleeping when I went but I had the yorkie on my lap licking my face and I was completely fine afterwards. I wasn't sneezing or itchy and I didn't even take any allergy medication. I was so happy when I got in the car because I was actually able to cuddle which is something I normally can't do. It wasn't until I was about 12 or 13 when I started getting allergic to dogs. I was fine with dogs before that but cats not so much.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Anarducci @ Dec 16 2008, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690507


> I had the yorkie on my lap licking my face and I was completely fine afterwards. I wasn't sneezing or itchy and I didn't even take any allergy medication. I was so happy when I got in the car because I was actually able to cuddle which is something I normally can't do.[/B]


you lucky duck! I'm very envious!


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Dec 17 2008, 09:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690823


> QUOTE (Anarducci @ Dec 16 2008, 05:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690507





> I had the yorkie on my lap licking my face and I was completely fine afterwards. I wasn't sneezing or itchy and I didn't even take any allergy medication. I was so happy when I got in the car because I was actually able to cuddle which is something I normally can't do.[/B]


you lucky duck! I'm very envious! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's surprising too because I'm highly allergic!


----------

